# Gourmet chocolate



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

I recently moved from the Bay Area of California (where you can find almost any gourmet baking item) to a small city. Please tell me how I can order specialty chocolate for baking such as Valrohna, Scharffen Berger, or Callebaut. Are there websites that I can order from? Also, I have seen stores that have carry Lindt chocoalte -- is this a suitable substitution?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

What side of the Bay are you? They sell Scharf at Rainbow Grocery in SF. They have some of the others there too. In the East Bay, both Berkeley Bowl, Whole Paycheck, I mean Whole Foods, and Andronico's sells Scharf. I've bought better quality choc at all these places. Good luck. 
Nutcakes probably knows places, too...

[This message has been edited by cookM (edited September 13, 2000).]


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

I don't live in the Bay Area anymore -- we just moved from there to a smaller city in a different state. So, unfortuntely I don't have any access to those stores anymore. Bummer. There is a Cost Plus World Market that does carry Lindt -- but that is about it. I did find www.scharffen-berger.com, so i can order on-line (just love those shipping and handling prices!). Thanks for your help.


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

No, I don't work for them at all. Actually, I'm a stay at home mom who loves gourmet baking and was just trying to get a little help. I went on-line *after* my post and managed to find their website.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Ohhhh chocolate chocolate cherry bread...pretty good. Make sure it's cool enough when you order your chocolate. I order large quantities of Valharona. How much do you use? Get those babies cooking...my last could pull out the ingrediants for tollhouse by the time he was 18 mos.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Need recipe for chocolate cherry bread!!!!!!









Paris Gourmet has a site, search for it and they have a nice selection of chocolate.

mmmmmm.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I was reading this thread and saw a couple of things that might be worth discussing. Namely, the idea of posting links to other websites. For the record I think it is all safe to say that no one wants to see someone just come to the ChefTalk Cafe and post links to their site. However, I do feel that it is more than fine for members to post links to other sites that help to answer questions or point out resources for chefs and food lover's alike. It would seem that their might of been some confusion on this topic in that some posted a question only to come back later, and answer it themselves. This a well known tactic on the internet that many community management experts call "Gorilla Tactics". These subtle tactics are used in order to lure members of one community over to another community. Clearly I think that bakerbebe was just sharing with others that she found a good resource. ChefTalk is a fairly open community and we don't want to be to restrictive with community members posts. Having said that I think it would have be more than fine for m brown to post the link to the Paris Gourmet web site. It is also fine that bakerbebe posted a link to the resource she found.

Hope this clears things up for everyone. Thanks to both m brown and bakerbebe for the resource links. Also thanks to Brin for looking out for the ChefTalk community. Some of you might be aware that just a week or so ago we had an un-friendly visit from some posing as a VH-1 representative who spammed our boards.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]

[This message has been edited by Nicko (edited September 15, 2000).]


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

found a few sites with chocolate and pastry & baking ingredients. 
http://www.qzina.com/index.htm http://walkerfoods.com/felchlin.htm http://www.bakemarkeast.com/locations/index.html http://www.bakemarkeast.com/locations/index.html 
Usually you can order with a credit card. Shipping costs stink but what can you do?

thank your for sharing.

------------------
bake first, ask questions later

[This message has been edited by m brown (edited September 15, 2000).]


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

Thanks so much, m brown, for the websites. That will be a huge help to me in getting a hold of my favorite baking supplies.


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Please, chocolate chocolate cherry bread recipe? Pretty please?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

also try sugarcraft.com


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I have had white chocolate bread, like a french bread with white chocolate dotted throughout.
going to go make a white chocolate plaque and parkerhouse rolls for an order.

bakerbebe, sorry for the nasty post, I must have missed it. this is a great site and one that i have used everyday since may 99. just let the not so friendly posts go or bite 'em back!









------------------
bake first, ask questions later


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

Another vote for posting the chocolate cherry bread recipe ... please!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

OK you guys~ I've just eaten it I've not baked it.....I've had it from two different bakeries...one now out of business (it was a
chocolate tea bread with cherries) The other was a chocolate yeast bread (I'd use cocoa with the flour and I would use a bread flour,
Allpurpose flour mix...make it rich with eggs and butter, not unlike brioche then after the 1st rising add good chocolate chunks and rehydrated dried cherries (bing or tart rehydrate in brandy or bourbon or whereever your heart leads you) shape and rise bake 350* in smallish round loaves.
finely grated orange zest would make a wonderful addition. When I have time to play I'll develop a "real recipe". Hope this helps. Sorry to tease you.


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

Your post about the chocolate cherry bread just reminded me of a chocolate babka recipe in a MS magazine I have. What are your experiences with making this type of bread -- good results?? It looks wonderful . . .


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

Brin

It's okay -- that post is water under the bridge. As for my comment about "love those shipping prices" -- I was being *totally* sarcastic because I hate how shipping and handling costs hike up the price of the order. Since I don't have those brands readily available now, I'll have to order and it is kind of a pain. I managed to find some of thier websites after my post, and I only posted them to help others (I had seen a request in a different thread asking where to get these types of chocolate). Anyways, I can see how it is just a misunderstanding.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Brin, as moderator of this thread I have to check things out when someone has a question, I did not change anything, just tried to find the problem with the post. 
Nicko set the record on posting web links. 
Hope this will answer the question.

thanks for everyones help and questions!

------------------
bake first, ask questions later

[This message has been edited by m brown (edited September 18, 2000).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I used to make Babka as a child....not chocolate but white with loads of eggs some butter and lots of fruits and almonds...white icing made in coffee cans for the mushroom affect.
Brioche in my mind has more butter less eggs than Babka.....anyone else want to comment?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks for clearing that up m brown. Lets here it for great moderators.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

No need to explain. The rest of us got it!


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Bakerbebe,

Check with your Cost Plus World Market, ours carries a much wider variety of cooking chocolates towards Christmas, here's hoping yours does...

lynne


----------

